# Most watched sitcom in Canada



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

*YouTube - The Big Bang Theory - Leonard's Mother visit*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmmm... I've never heard of it. Then again, I don't know a whole lot about what's on prime time TV these days. When I watch TV at all, it's rarely earlier than 10 or 11.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

The Big Bang Theory gets bigger in Canada - thestar.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2010)

I wasn't disputing your statement, Daniel. I only know about programs my sons watch or sometimes a client may talk about a favorite show, but my TV fare is more likely to be _Seinfeld_ reruns or _The Simpsons_, _South Park_, or _Family Guy_ late at night when I'm too tired to do anything else. I really have no idea what people watch in prime time or even what choices there are.


----------



## Murray (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting that clip. This is one of my favorite shows. It always makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

YouTube - The Big Bang Theory - The Friendship Algorithm


----------



## Banned (Apr 11, 2010)

I have to admit I've never heard of this show, but enjoyed the clips.


----------



## Andy (Apr 11, 2010)

I love Sheldon. I wonder if the actor that plays him has to do a lot of retakes when he goes off on one of his tangents. I would think it would be hard to remember all that.


----------



## busybee (Apr 11, 2010)

Well in OZ this would have to be a favourite program too.  It is one of those sitcoms that the whole family actually stopped together for to share some laugh time if we were at home at the same time. Its awkward and a giggle.  Thanks for posting.


----------

